# Favorite accessory...



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

An interesting topic was discussed in the Ladies Lounge about eyeglasses and if it looks sexy on a guy. There was also a discussion here a little ways back about what makes a man feel like a man. 
Okay, so what is that one accessory that you love to wear? The thing that just makes you feel awesome when you have it on?
I think alot of guys are in to watches. Mine is but he also has an enormous collection of vintage cufflinks that he finds reasons to wear. On a less dressed up scale, his lucky Boston Red Sox baseball hat. He feels invincible when he wears that.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

A good tan and a tight belly.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This should be interesting. My estranged husband once paid $7K for a fancy watch. He was overheard telling someone he could majorly attract the babes with it. Pretty shallow. I guess the bait worked. He had a steady string of hooches. I met one of the women he caught. All I've got to say is, good lands, get that thing off your arm! I would be switching bait in a hurry.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Okay, so what is that one accessory that you love to wear? The thing that just makes you feel awesome when you have it on?


This is a layup ...


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not much for accessories, even baseball caps. Those rare occasions I do (other than everyday standards like my watch, glasses, wedding ring, etc), it's something simple...a Christopher Reeve Foundation "Go Forward" dog tag, a Firefly "Can't take the sky from me" wristband or, more recently, a breast cancer awareness "I (heart) Boobies!" wristband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy2 (Jun 2, 2011)

I am not a homophobe, but I think accessories tend to be kinda gay.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I grew up on the river, so I have two distinct personalities. On weekends or when hiking with my brother, nothing but a decent knife is needed. Recently added a titanium watch with built in holographic compass after joining my brother in different wilderness situations out west. 

I change into a completely different person at work. "Pick up the briefcase after putting on the tie" different. My job is all about creating the next generation of fuel and engine technologies. So, I'm a geek when it comes to watches. I like soft Italian shirts and wool overcoats, whereas I only wear canvas or angler jeans in the other life.

That said, I would never be caught dead in a ball cap after my thirteenth birthday. Can't stand rings, bracelets or necklaces, other than when I wear my tux.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

marriedguy2 said:


> I am not a homophobe, but I think accessories tend to be kinda gay.


A watch or cufflinks is gay? :scratchhead:

Deejo,
What is a layup? Apparently I am not carrying my dude card today.


----------



## StrugglingMan (May 20, 2011)

I'm not much into accessories either, unless cologne counts. I have recently begun dressing better, trying to look better (manning up) but my watch is pretty standard and my wedding ring is the only thing I wear. 

Once in a great while I wear a very simple pendant on a string with the symbol for balance on it.

@Grayson - kudos on the Firefly bracelet. Wish I had one of those. One of my favorite shows ever!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> I grew up on the river, so I have two distinct personalities. On weekends or when hiking with my brother, nothing but a decent knife is needed. Recently added a titanium watch with built in holographic compass after joining my brother in different wilderness situations out west.
> 
> I change into a completely different person at work. "Pick up the briefcase after putting on the tie" different. My job is all about creating the next generation of fuel and engine technologies. So, I'm a geek when it comes to watches. I like soft Italian shirts and wool overcoats, whereas I only wear canvas or angler jeans in the other life.
> 
> That said, I would never be caught dead in a ball cap after my thirteenth birthday. Can't stand rings, bracelets or necklaces, other than when I wear my tux.


Well you are officially my online crush.  Agree with you about the jewelry for dudes thing with the exception of a wedding ring. I don't think cufflinks are jewelry though. You can't exactly leave French cuffs open. 
Having said that, nothing wrong with wearing a baseball cap, unless it says NYY. 

I guess I should clarify my post: Is there something you wear that makes you feel awesome was what I was getting at. Many woman have shoes as their default feel good item so I was curious what the guy thing would be. A nice tie? Or a great fitting pair of jeans? Something that when you put on you think darn I look good.


----------



## hypatia (May 30, 2011)

marriedguy2 said:


> I am not a homophobe, but I think accessories tend to be kinda gay.


Do you _know_ how many straight women have had frustrated crushes on gay men?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No jewelery, no watch, just a gold band. Prescription custom made mirrored polarized sunglasses. I am occasionally seen with one of my two high end bluetooth earpieces or stereo bluetooth headphones with conductor mike. I am scheduled for a programmable computerized digital noise canceling hearing aid in a few months. Does that count? I used to have a prototype HUD back of the glasses display but I had to give it up and was kind of freaking people out.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> What is a layup? Apparently I am not carrying my dude card today.


I love to wear a sweet, hot, thing as an accessory? Giggity giggity?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

StrugglingMan, thanks. I just did a quick check for you, and, sadly, the group that made them says they're no longer available. Don't know if they'll do them again. You can always keep an eye on fandone.com to see if they do. Or, at least see a pic of Mark Sheppard in one of the bracelets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Seeing tears of joy in my special ones eyes over something I did or said is what makes me feel like a man.

That or holding her hand, walking on the beach in shorts, a clean t-shirt, flip flops and smelling freshly bathed.

It's pretty simple.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

Well I'm not much for accessories either. Our wedding bands are platinum; I don't like gold at all. I have a Skagen watch, but since the titanium plating is wearing off I'm looking at a Movado. I really like the minimalistic look. I would feel very uncomfortable wearing a necklace of any kind, though they look great on the ladies.

I really need a better pair of black shoes. Flip flops are for washing the car or going to the beach. Anywhere else they make a guy look like a dope smoking hippie, IMO.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I love to wear a sweet, hot, thing as an accessory? Giggity giggity?


A trophy wife?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I love to wear a sweet, hot, thing as an accessory? Giggity giggity?


Ah, Jesus. There goes my second online crush. Quagmire, really? 
You were doing so well with your amazing cologne choice.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> A trophy wife?


My husband likes to show me off since I lost weight and bought new clothes. He jokingly calls me his trophy wife and likes for me to attend all the police events I can.

Between me and his gun that's all the assessories he seems to need. LOL!!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I guess I should clarify my post: Is there something you wear that makes you feel awesome was what I was getting at. Many woman have shoes as their default feel good item so I was curious what the guy thing would be. A nice tie? Or a great fitting pair of jeans? Something that when you put on you think darn I look good.


Seems like much of my early adulthood was all about hiding from the past, so I try to blend in nowadays. Still stay fairly muscular, partly because of the past. Still, when I want to feel good about myself on the beach or an outside concert, I have just enough Creek in me to look like I'm always tanned. My wife says that wearing my bright yellow polo makes her knees weak. Makes me feel confident.


----------

